# New Policies Chinese Permanent residency visas



## nidepengyou (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi, 

Yesterday it was officially announced that new policies for obtaining a Chinese "Green Card" were finally finalized. But I can't find the details of these new policies. If anyone knows, do tell!


----------

